# 2018 DR Power / Generac PRO 24



## ExChiefJim (Feb 19, 2021)

Bought this in March of 2019 after doing a bunch of searching when my 40 year old Ariens snowblower finally gave up and died. I really wanted to replace the Ariens with another Ariens but the local sales rep was jerk. When I wrote to Ariens about the experience they dismissed me and in the end lost a potential life long customer.

Now back to the DR Power beast. The first year we had it, it only snowed once and just enough to make sure that it worked well. The second year it was used a couple of times and this year it has earned it's gold star. This thing is a beast and cuts through the snow like it's not even there. I have never heard the engine bog or struggle as it chews up the wet and heavy NJ snow. The unit was easy to assemble with great written and video instructions.

Maintenance is a breeze. DR Power's engineers have given some good thought to being able to access things and do what you have to do to keep your snow blower going for 40 years. My only complaint is that there isn't a shut off for the fuel. Not a big problem to remedy by putting in my own but a fuel shut off would be a nice standard feature.

I wasn't too sure about the bells and whistles of an LED headlight, heated hand grips and steering assist features at first but now I am sold on them. There have been quite a few occasions where the headlight has come in handy and as I get older I am finding the heated hand grips doing a lot to quell any arthritis pain from running the snow blower for an hour or two. The steering assist is amazing. The thing turns on a dime and is hungry to get back to eating snow once again.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

just got my DR 30" delivered on Monday. putting it together late this morning and hopefully will get enough snow tomorrow to try it out. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I bought the DR 28 pro last year and I love it!


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

FYI, the engines have the Torch brand spark plug...replace right away with a NGK or Champion. My 357cc takes the NGK BPR7ES. What a great engine though! crazy beast.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Buttchet said:


> FYI, the engines have the Torch brand spark plug...replace right away with a NGK or Champion. My 357cc takes the NGK BPR7ES. What a great engine though! crazy beast.


No issues starting or running mine. I may look to replace the plug for next year though.


----------

